# 1/8th 87 IROC and 1/12 Camaro Z/28 pics



## Mike_Shepard (May 7, 2011)

Anyone have pics of these? I started building them as a kid way back when but have since lost them but would love to see some today...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never seen the 1/8 scale of this kit my self, Thats sounds pretty cool, But I have seen the Revell 1/16 1987 Camaro IROC Z-28 kit

http://www.petpeoplesplace.com/petstore/Revell-1-16-1987-Camaro-IROC-Z-28_150591645844.html

I did see it listed here some place, With other 1/8 scale kits.

http://www.scalemodel.net/ebayapi/fiah.aspx?s=1 8&c=2580&i=50&f=0&o=4&sid=0&d=&an=&av=&t=&h=0&sr=



Ian


----------



## Mike_Shepard (May 7, 2011)

Yeah its huge its I think a monogram kit let me see if I can find it


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I found this shot of the 1/8 scale kit.


----------



## Mike_Shepard (May 7, 2011)

I can't seem to find it but ill keep searching in 2hr mean time This is the 1/12th camaro
http://cgi.ebay.com/MONOGRAM-1969-C...337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b1d176b9


----------



## Mike_Shepard (May 7, 2011)

Yep that's the one


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

here ya go at least the box art 

http://www.amazon.com/Scale-Plastic-Model-IROC-Z-Camaro/dp/B004FSE6C6


----------



## Mike_Shepard (May 7, 2011)

Oh how I'd like to get my hands on one again.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Check out my photobucket page I have pics of both the 82 and 85 1/8th Camaro's posted there, as well as some corvettes.

http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/jmf1964/8th scale car collection/


----------



## Mike_Shepard (May 7, 2011)

.Wow john that's a nice collection have any 87's unbuilt laying around? I didn't know they released so many 1/8 scales..


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thanks Mike,
Sorry, I don't have any 87's. I have another 1/8th '85 which is almost identicle to the 87except for the third brake light.
I wish revell would repop a few of 1/8 scales, esp the trans am kits. 
They're getting very pricy on ebay.


----------

